

How can 6 people on Facebook like a post they didn't see? - artellectual
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nbwocxy4vcqqcmg/Screenshot%202014-02-12%2014.44.12.png

======
theparallel
I saw this before, and the explanation is quite simple: the picture change is
itself a post (seen by X people), but Facebook adds up also the previous likes
to the picture. So only 2 people saw the post about the profile picture
change, and the likes are total to the picture.

------
critique
people can like on feed I think? (without opening post)

